# okay



## nichocha (Sep 21, 2005)

So I have been out of rc for awhile like 3-4 years!! I have a T-Maxx with the.15 in it, the tranny is messed up and it hasnt been ran in forever. I dont know if I should just start from scratch. Since Ive been reading the message boards has gotten me wanting to drive and race once again, its hard to decide. I still work on them (cousins rc10gt) but the transmission problem got me to put it back on the shelf but im ready once again. Any advice anyone want to maybe take it off my hands by buying it or help me fix it. I live really close to K&M so maybe one weekend when i get back from school I can come down and get advice!! Thanks in advance!!

Chad


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi Chad!

Glad to have you aboard here at 2CRT! As for the truck, personally, it really depends on what you want to do. You can spend the time and money in parts to get the T-Maxx back up to spend, race it and run it up at K&M and save your money to buy a Revo or GT or some thing like that. OR, just get the T-Maxx repaired enough to sell it on e-Bay or a forum, save your money and buy some thing else. I guess it would boil down to how quickly do you want to get out and race? If you want to do it right now, bring the truck up to K&M and start working on it and ask for help as people have time and can help ya out. The place has an on-site hobby shop now and is stocked with parts - whether its Traxxas parts or not, I'll let Dave, Lyn, or Ronnie say - they would know best. 

If you are willing to wait till you get a different vehicle, then just repair the truck enough for selling, sell it and then save up cash or get your money together and buy what you want to race.

Again, just depends on what you want to do.....

You have definitely come to the right place as there are several here that will support your need to race again! HA!

Glad to have ya around!
PD2


----------



## Ronnie Norris (Jul 14, 2005)

K&M now dows repairs on cars.


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Good to see you back Chad*

K&M does have Traxxas parts. T-maxx is ran but it's a great back yard basher just doesn't compete with the newer monsters out there today. To be competitive then I would trade up to a Revo. There is a good class for 1/10 scale gas truck too. Truggy is a hoot and so is 1/8th scale buggy. No matter what you get we will help you get running.


----------



## nichocha (Sep 21, 2005)

*kinda*

I do know of the revo and how good it is. I kinda wanna stick with the t-maxx and show what you can still get outta the old school truck with a good driver and set-up. Im trying to get a feel for how expensive things will be so if you have any price ideas let me know. All new transmission, maybe a .18 or so and new a -arms. What are the races like for theses trucks at K&M? Should I even go .21? Sorry about all the question just trying to get back in!!! Thanks Guys!


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Okie Dokie*

We normally have 2 heats of 6 or 7 each Saturday. T-maxx, Revo, Savage. I know someone can take the T-maxx and get more out of it. I mean setup and driving ability. I did back in 2001. bring it, new tranny and what ever else you will need. The new Traxxas 2.5 is a really good motor. No need to go .21. nce you run it , you can decide what to do next. With it in running condition with tranny and motor, servos, etc. Then it should bring you than in it's present condition. PLUS! The fun you will have doing it!


----------



## nichocha (Sep 21, 2005)

*Thats the thing*

I dont have the TRX 2.5 though. Thats why im thinking that I should go ahead with the .21. Or, are you saying I should just purchse the 2.5? Isnt the exhaust system different on the 2.5 model than the .15? I appreciate your help and sorry for my ignorance!! Ill definately come see you at K&M and shake your your hand and introduce myself!!

Chad


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Chad, the important thing is get back into the hobby, which sounds like thats what you want to do. I know nothing about the T-Maxx and I wish I could help you more with the truck. 

Im gonna switch gears on ya. What is it exactly you want to do? Are you a pretty good racer and want to be really competetive with the best drivers? Or do you just want to bang around and save money?

The truth is, the T-Maxx is out dated, but like Bigmax said, with the right set up and a really good driver, it can win. But how much money do you do sink into old technology just to learn that your skill is way above your equipment??? Thats wasted money IMO. 

Again, it all depends on your budget and your skill level.


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*ok*

Just look me up when you come out. I'm the guy under the scoring tower passing out transponders and pitting there while I'm doing it.


----------



## nichocha (Sep 21, 2005)

*Thats just it!!*

I think my driving skills are decent I drove a few times at K&M a few years back!! I won my heat a few times and got fourth in the show. So im debating sell the Maxx and go Revo start off with a clean slate or sink all of my hard earned money in to the Maxx to prove its a contender!! I appreciate everyones input, thanks guys!! Is electric cheaper??

Chad


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Try stock truck!  Its alot less hassle than nitro. Yupper!


----------



## nichocha (Sep 21, 2005)

*Again*

Okay, I will look into it, but can you give me a round about list of what Ill need to get started: Like the price and model of a decent truck
batteries, charger radio etc. Do you run in this class? If so what truck? Thanks again guys for the help!!

Chad


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Not so.*

If you do not have a decent radio yet then electric is just as pricey as gas if not more.

Truck kit, Speed control, Radio/receiver, Steering servo, Motor, at least 2 batteries(3600s now), Charger, power supply, tires, rims.
Approx $710.00 +

Revo, RTR, Gallon of fuel, fuel bottle, Starter battery, Charger for starter battery, tires and rims, approx $630.00+- (Race tires and rimes are $80.00)

T-maxx no matter how good of a driver is not a contender.

Others can add their $ guess.


----------



## nichocha (Sep 21, 2005)

*Xxx-nt*

I was wondering around ebay and a xxx-nt caught my eye!! I think the truckk is a pretty good deal and I remember hearing about them quite a bit when I was still in the hobby. I want some elses opinion on the xxx-nt; the reason is that I think im going to sell the Maxx and I have a nitro stampede that I just dont want anymore so I think I can get enough for a xxx-nt!! So I gues the question is xxx-nt contender or not???

Chad


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

nichocha33 said:


> I was wondering around ebay and a xxx-nt caught my eye!! I think the truckk is a pretty good deal and I remember hearing about them quite a bit when I was still in the hobby. I want some elses opinion on the xxx-nt; the reason is that I think im going to sell the Maxx and I have a nitro stampede that I just dont want anymore so I think I can get enough for a xxx-nt!! So I gues the question is xxx-nt contender or not???
> 
> Chad


Bro, you have just opened up the can of worms.......

So, basically, just like back in school, you have different groups that support different manufacturers. Just as you may have had friends that liked Chevy and others that liked Fords - and of course, each was a hater and had some thing bad to say about their competitors - it really boils down to which one you want. Some will argue the point that AE has won more world and national titles than Losi and hence that is why you should buy AE regardless. Others will say that Losi has more of what a racer needs out of the box and there are little to no upgrades required to make it a world class racer. And on and on the arguements go which basically brings you to they are both good trucks and can be equally competitive placed in the right hands of the right driver.

I will say that if you tend to "drive" or steer your R/C more, the Losi XXX-NT is a good truck to match that driving style. I personally can only comment on the XXX-NT as I used to own about three or four of them. CJTamu used to own both (well, he had a XXX-NT temporarily as he wanted to see what all the fuss was about - he can probably compare them a bit more, but he will still tell you that AE is the way - LOL!!).

I know that does not help much, but just pick what you feel you like and there will be plenty of people to help ya setup the truck for the track.

Good luck!
PD2


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Like Paul said.*

Go CHEVY!!!! Err , Go Losi!!!

The XXX-NT is 3 or more year ventage though. Is this one a Drake or Drake 2 by chance?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I thought Losi was the Ford? :slimer:


----------



## nichocha (Sep 21, 2005)

*i beleive*

I believe it was a Drake just dont remember if it was a 1or 2. You guys are a tremendous help, thanks!!

Chad


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Oh My God!!!*



Gary said:


> I thought Losi was the Ford? :slimer:


NOOOOOOO! It CAN"T BE SO!!!!!!

Your welcome Chad. We're alot of cutups too.:biggrin:


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

nichocha33 said:


> I believe it was a Drake just dont remember if it was a 1or 2. You guys are a tremendous help, thanks!!
> 
> Chad


Youll be fine with the Drake 1. Its a really good truck.


----------



## Ronborsk (Jan 28, 2006)

I am just now getting back into the hobby and new to the nitro thing. I picked up the original xxx-nt off ebay. What would I consider now after the fact?

New version has upgrades such as quick release rear wheels, I believe a little lighter chassis, different a-arms that can vary length based on track conditions, stronger rear pivot block with one more degree toe in, aluminum slip shaft which is a little lighter and makes a little difference, one piece diff nut in diff which is supposed to help a bit, stronger rear shock tower I believe.

Costs too much to try and upgrade to the new so if wanting latest stick with the new version whether new or used.

Back to what I bought and what I would have looked for...

Since I am what I consider a part time contender the rtr original version did not bother me but if you wish to race in any sanctioned races the ready to run has a .15 motor and it exceeds the .12 limit so not a good choice.

Upgrades that I would have looked harder for on a used version would have been aluminum pivot block for at least the rear, possibly aluminum rear hubs, definitely the lunsford tie rods or whatever they are called, also an adam drake version has a pipe on it that has a mounted brace that does not allow pipe to fall off like the rtr although I fixed fairly easy. More, lets see.. since used can have all different sorts of stuff... stronger steering servo since I already paid extra to upgrade..

Also some of the e-bay sales have spare parts, some do not. Careful shopping could land some decent spares.

Of course I am new so if I am wrong about something someone pls correct me. 

Oh, and since this forum is based in a fishing link I heard of fish were jumping in the boat but check this ou! Lol it is nuts.

http://www.fazed.org/video/view/?id=138

Finally, I plan to be at K & M Saturday. Big time woot! I will hopefully have a buddy for pit but if not I'll be beggin for help.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Sounds good to me bro! Man its nice to see new racers around here.


----------



## nichocha (Sep 21, 2005)

*If*

So did you get the rtr or the adam drake?? Also if im in town on Sturday from school Id love to help you pit!! You can give me a call @ 936 525 9853, hope to hear from ya!!

Chad


----------



## Ronborsk (Jan 28, 2006)

I got the rtr. I also believe that the version I got was an earlier version with some plastics that were not as durable as some of the later versions. I broke 2 a arms on one goof up and it was on grass. But I have since replaced them with graphite and actually have backups for front and rear. As an earlier poster stated I believe that the original xxx-nt is a contender for sure for local stuff. I kinda went nuts on buying spares since the first time out to K & M I did not see a shop and of course now they are stocking it up. 

I have spare a arms, shock towers, front/rear pivot blocks, bulkhead, rear hubs, front steering blocks, chassis brace, battery box, most gearing for transmission, diff gear, clutch bell, hinge pins, axles, cvds. Let's just say I have a second car lol. Hope to destroy my records when my statement comes in. 

One more thing that I want is a starter box. This pull starting is for the birds. Also, most racers would probably say personal transponder so you don't lose time getting yours. The rtr systems have 2 channel receivers and the personal transponder requires an open channel so I cannot do unless someone here can instruct me a way that does not include getting a 3 channel receiver. Oh, I also upgraded receiver battery pack to an 1100 mah 5-cell pack. There are 2 kinds of those 5 cells, one with 3 batteries on bottom and 2 on top and another with 4 batteries on bottom and 1 on top. Need the 4:1 if you wish to enclose the battery box. Some racers I believe use tie straps. I bought the 4:1 and can close the box.

All these things taken into consideration can make a $300 e-bay buy more attractive over a $180 e-bay buy.

I'll no more about pit situation by Friday. I'll definitely give you a hollar if I need help. If you wish to say hello at the track I am the overweight guy with the gotee, doh.. there are 50 of us. But, I will be the MOST overweight guy lol, 300 pounder with a red toolbox that has a Team Associated sticker on it from the old days. XXX-nt will most likely have split rubber tubing around the window that I added to prevent freying of my pull rope so I can start with the body on. It is a junkyard dog (beat up that is) body. 

Dang, I am just so busy here at work. Can you tell?

Ron


----------



## Ronborsk (Jan 28, 2006)

Sorry, but I forgot. Another big difference between Adam Drake kits and rtr are that rtr's have plastic parts, Drakes are graphite. I have read arguments for each. You will need to research on your own or perhaps others can add input. I personally prefer graphite but don't take that to heart. Tastes great.. less filling?


----------



## nichocha (Sep 21, 2005)

*A link*

Here is the xxx-nt I am looking at: http://cgi.ebay.com/TEAM-LOSI-XXX-NT-RACE-READY-ADAM-DRAKE-AD2_W0QQitemZ6032432099QQcategoryZ44029QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Let me know what you think!!! Yeah give me a holler if ya need any help!!

Chad


----------



## Ronborsk (Jan 28, 2006)

Since I am new to nitro I cannot make any surefire comments on the motor although os is what I believe to be a respected motor and from their notes they hopefully broke it in correctly. The car looks in decent shape. Note that on any a arms or shock towers that do not say graphite will be plastic. The alloy pivot blocks are a definite nice upgrade and run something like $25 to $30 each meaning $50-$60 upgrade. The other aluminum upgrade adds some more value. 

As for things possible upgrades that eventually will be needed, servos assuming this has standard ones at around 40ozs of torque and most likely plastic gears. I upgraded to JR z650 high torque metal gear servo, decent budget servo with 142oz of torque. I noticed a big change in handling with it. Cost was 50. Not sure of tires on there but I ended up buying some new ones and along with rims they are around $25 pair. Of course, can run with what is there. Not sure how easy it will be to trash a standard servo if that is on it. 

I think the truck looks good. Hard to say what the bidding will run up to and those last couple of hours. A new rtr with what is probably a better radio, JR that has digital settings (not digital servos and not exponential) and that can store 2 car memory. The radio may be the only thing that can bring down the price. I believe the radio went for about $70 as compared to $99 for the JR that comes with the rtr. 

Hope this helps. Main key point is this is probably not the end you your spending since servos may be an issue. You may ask the seller what is in it.


----------



## nichocha (Sep 21, 2005)

*Thanks*

Once again thanks for the help!! One of the best RC/Fishing forums ive been on!! Wait, it is the best!!

Chad


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Chad*

That motor is the O.S.12CV. It is a workhorse! I have one that I used while I was rebuilding my CVRs. It may seem to be wore out but it just keeps on running. These are O.S. throw on and run motors. not break in needed.

Hook up with me when you get it. I may have a set up for you.


----------



## nichocha (Sep 21, 2005)

*if i dont*

If I dont get this truck I would like something close to it. So your telling me the os is a good motor to have such as reliability, or is this performance also?? I really need to find me a truck I got the rc itch right now!!!


----------



## nichocha (Sep 21, 2005)

*Also*

I wouldnt mind knowing of a few nitro buggies!! They seem really interesting to me that way I have some what of a choice for what class I want to enter!!

Chad


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Chad,

So, let me comment on the truck you are looking at. Being that I have owned about 3 or 4 of them and raced RTR's all the way to AD1 I feel I have seen what is supposed to be on these and what is not.

That truck is not an Adam Drake. It is an RTR that has a few "hop-ups." So of the stuff I saw on the truck makes me scratch my head, to say the least. The radio box is missing. He has changed the ball-cupped turnbuckles for captures ball ends - which are fine, but that just means instead of a ball cup popping off, you will be breaking a lot more uprights and bulkheads since all of the pressure is on them. Personaly, if I was bidding on the truck, I really would not go much more than what the price is - and that price is no where near the reserve.

Now, not to sway you or redirect you, but, this truck:

http://www.affordablenitrotech.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=5611&hl=

Would be WAY more worth the cash! I know Mel and he does not sell junk! That AD2 has been maticulously kept up and you could not ask for a hotter engine in that truck! Well worth the money, consider that the AD2 kit ALONE cost more than what he asking for with the spares and engine!

Buggies wise, you are again gonna get all sorts or responses. Look for XRAY XB8's, OFNA/Jammin's buggy, Mugen MBX5 (although a lot of people are moving away from this buggy), and Kyosho MP777 to be the mainstream ones. From there, OFNA has always been traditional at bashing and just messing around, except for the Jammin and Hyper buggy line. GS Storm has some nice RTR buggies that can be very competitive and low cost. Mayhem is another one that is similar to GS Storm. And then I'm hearing some rumblings about CEN's Matrix - seems they are picking up some good sponsored drivers lately; one to watch.

Browse around and just like the truck, post up when you find stuff and trust me, we will not be shy to comment. ;-)

PD2


----------



## Ronborsk (Jan 28, 2006)

That truck looks well worth the money! A much better buy than any of the ready to runs I seen. Wish I could have gotten that one!


----------



## nichocha (Sep 21, 2005)

*No Exactly*

I want you guys to sway my vision to other trucks to look at!! I would have never know that the truck was an rtr had it not been for you!! The link you posted is not working for me, am i the only one with this problem??

Chad


----------



## Hoover (May 27, 2004)

no it didn't work for me either.


----------



## Ronborsk (Jan 28, 2006)

I had to register before viewing.


----------



## Hoover (May 27, 2004)

same here looks like an awesome deal. I got the xxx-nt and love it when I don't break it. Matter fact fixing to go toy with it now.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Yeah, I'm bummed - threw that link out there and Mel just sold it when Chad posted up - sorry bro! We'll find ya another great deal like that!

PD2


----------



## nichocha (Sep 21, 2005)

*No prob.*

Hey, no prob. man!! I appreciate you trying to fix me up with a deal like that; that was one sweet ride for little money!! Keep me in mind if ya find something else close to that!! Im glad you pointed me towards that one instead of the one on ebay!! Once again I appreciate the help!!!

Chad


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

nichocha33 said:


> Hey, no prob. man!! I appreciate you trying to fix me up with a deal like that; that was one sweet ride for little money!! Keep me in mind if ya find something else close to that!! Im glad you pointed me towards that one instead of the one on ebay!! Once again I appreciate the help!!!
> 
> Chad


Eh, you're welcome. I'll keep browsing and let you know if I run across any thing - some times I see some great deals. So I'll post things up if I run across some thing.

Keep the R/C faith my brother!
PD2


----------

